# Anthro Northwest 2023 “express registration”



## justenoughlight (Dec 31, 2022)

So the ANW convention is less than a week away and I’m still not sure if I’m gonna be able to go (my mom is still hesitant on the whole furry thing )
Anyway, I looked at the registration page and it says “Pre-registration is closed. Express Registration will open soon.”
It’s my first (_fur_st, if you will) con, what exactly does this mean? Will it affect my ability to attend?

Sorry this is a dumb question I just want to make sure I’ll still have a chance to attend


----------



## x_eleven (Jan 1, 2023)

I guess you didn't preregister? Usually, pre-registration offers a price break. Express will still be on-line, but you don't get the discount. Not taking advantage of pre-reg could affect room availability. I don't know if you'll be staying at the convention venue or if you'll be day tripping. Hope you'll be attending.


----------

